# Sesame Crackers



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

These are basically sesame seeds and honey mixed together and molded into a small rectangle.

I really like them. There is an international food store about a mile from my house (a nice 2 mi exercise round trip) where I get them. I have never seen them anyplace else.


----------

